# Tarpon lures for sale



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey folks, got some assorted Tarpon lures for sale under fishing gear classifieds. Thanks, Paul


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

I have some Strike Pro X Busters.


----------

